# Set Up Time for Electronics



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd like to know when most people set up their ANIMATED props, whether electronic or pneumatic. I start setting up my lawn right after October 1st but don't put out anything electrical until a day or so before Halloween (unless it's rated for use outside). I didn't put out my coffin until Halloween morning but this year I'm resealing it so I may put it out beforehand. But what about things like pop-ups or anything using motors? Should I wait until Halloween morning to set these up? Could I enclose the motors under disguised planters or something? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

I put my yard out on the first weekend in Oct as well and it all goes out. Every electrical junction is wrapped in garbage bags and taped off. I put things like solenoids and prop controllers (only have one) in tuperware containers that I get at the dollar store (just use a soldering iron to poke holes for wires, lines etc). I have some salvaged motors that I haven't enclosed in anything and haven't had any problems, but I did fry a rotisserie motor for my stirring witch after a storm. If I had drilled holes in the plastic box to let the water drain, wouldn't have been a problem. I run the lights on one circuit and the animatronics on another so I can turn them off during inclement weather ( and we get a lot of it here). I have some X10 style remote controls and they don't go out until a couple of days before Halloween and I bring them in every nite.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for the tips DT. I'd hate to blow a fuse if anything gets wet. I'll make sure everything is well protected so I don't have to rush to put out electrical props last minute. People told me last year they EXPECT more from me this year...glad they have the confidence in me...I'm the one who has to produce!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

If you are using wiper motors. They are designed to handle some moisture. But standard motors, Vcr's, Tv's,Shiatsu's, will not last long with to much moisture. Also Projectors deserve their own class, to cold, to hot a rain drop and it is back to ebay!We have gone through 2 in 2 years. Even things like the head popers. I would be worried about in the rain. Unless you used a wiper motor. I set up my scenes, then add the props the Halloween. If they are electric they don't go out.. But I also have a 40 bye 20 tent and 2 hutches that I set up stuff up to a week before. It takes me about 2.5 weeks to set up. But I always lean to the cautious side on simple things. That is why I feel static props are very important.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't set mine up until the last minute. I put the headstones and my yard stuff out a week before and add a little more each day, but I block off the front of the garage where the haunt is so you can't see what I'm doing and my lights and animated stuff go out Halloween day, for the whole suprise thing.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Ryan Wern said:


> I don't set mine up until the last minute. I put the headstones and my yard stuff out a week before and add a little more each day, but I block off the front of the garage where the haunt is so you can't see what I'm doing and my lights and animated stuff go out Halloween day, for the whole suprise thing.


same here but also because I would hate to have any my electronics stolen or damaged because I was not able to watch them all the time. I put a lot a time and work into my props for some cretin to think it is cool to damage it or steal it.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

My reindeer motor-powered props are out most of the month, since I figured they're meant for outdoor use (and they were free, so what the heck?). The rest of the electro-mechanicals don't appear until the morning of the event, and come inside immediately after.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I take my stuff down right away also. Last year we had it almost all torn down within 20 minutes after we closed the haunt Halloween night. Crazy because it took months to put it all up. This year will be a pain because I'm using alot more electronics and I have to have it all torn down immediately afterwards. I'm going to have alot of money in equipment out this year and don't want it ruined/stolen by Halloween vandals. Besides that, I'll close the haunt at 10 pm, tear down, then have to wake up at 3 am on 11-1-10 to go to work.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

It makes me both sick and sad that some people insist on being destructive on Halloween!  They seem to be mostly but not always teenagers. Sorry, but my friends and I weren't like that as kids. So far, none of my props have been stolen/destroyed and I really feel for those of you who have experienced this. 
Halloween enthusiasts spend much of the year, spare time and money creating props for ALL to enjoy on this one night. I wish these creeps would* get caught and spend time in jail *so maybe it would give future jerks something to think about! Actually I'd like to see some guard dogs pin them down waiting for the cops...and have my video rolling!!! Great movie material


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I second that Madmomma. I pretty fortunate because my neighborhood is pretty much all law enforcment, fireman, and retired military and the kids are well behaved and tend to keep their friends in check if they don't act right. The two people on my street that do big displays are both law enforcment officers, the guy at the end of the street and me. Everyone knows that and they leave our houses alone and we keep an eye on everyone else's houses too. The problem is that we have to go to sleep eventually and we can't see everything at once.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

If you catch someone destroying your stuff, that IS A CRIME, treat it as such and call the police. They will likely get arrested.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I usually don't sleep (much) from October 30 till November 1st anyway so my lights are almost always on. I live on a good block, in a cul-de-sac that's pretty hidden. Most of the TOTs that come have been here before and come back each year expecting different, more exciting props. Hope I can get everything set up in time!


----------

